# Wormy Chestnut identification!! PLEASE HELP



## billythekid (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello, I recently reclaimed a barn on a friends property I was told by a few local wood workers what i had was chestnut lumber. I would really appreciate some other feedback I am not to familiar on how to upload photos on here but i have been selling these planks for $100.00 a piece and wonder if i should charge more i have 1100 bf left. here is a link to my add. http://columbus.craigslist.org/mat/3685191779.html i can try to upload more if needed thanks in advance for any help! I really appreciate it.

Dalton Crabtree


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Pretty much comes down to what the market will bear. If you were in my neck of the woods, you probably couldn't getthat much. Some areas Iit's like gold and you can get even more.

Welcome to LumberJocks


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm hearing between 7 - 10 bucks a board foot. There's a guy wanting $10 a board foot in my area, and I'm trying to decide if I want to pony that up or not.

How long are you boards, Dalton?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

$100 a piece? If you can get that, more power to you…seems high, but we do not know at this point how many board feet comprise a plank. That would be helpful. It is good stuff, and people will like to get their hands on it for sure. Nice score.


----------



## billythekid (Apr 25, 2013)

each planks is 16-17 board feet… dimensions are 2"x8"x12.5'....


----------



## billythekid (Apr 25, 2013)

also thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Whereas I cannot speak to pricing…I agree/concur with 'what the market will bear' theory. I have, however, worked quite a bit with reclaimed American chestnut and that does appear to be what you have there.

After a few projects I can see why it was so popular a material…works and mills wonderfully.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Sure looks like chestnut. http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/chestnut.htm
Seeing this is an extinct tree, I wouldn't just sell it to anybody. Find the best of the best and make him and offer for the lot. I bet they'd pay anything you ask.


----------



## yamoos (Oct 8, 2016)

Howdy friends, I'm new to this forum. I'm up in East TN. I have a large load of reclaimed chestnut. A mixed batch of beautiful planed lumber. Aside from the obvious marketing like craigslist and eBay, anybody know anyone looking or a good source for marketing this stuff.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I could help you positively ID it as chestnut, but the link won't work for me.

Chestnut is in the beech family, as is oak. However, unlike beech and oak, the medullary rays are not visible to the naked eye, the earlywood pores have tyloses like white oak, and the latewood pores are arranged in dendritic bands.


----------



## JamieAB (Apr 14, 2016)

Post is necro'ed. Welcome to the forums yamoos…you might have a better response if you post a new topic


----------

